# Seaview finally done



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I figured I might as well finish this since I'll hopefully have to start on the movie sub by the end of the year! Nothing fancy:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157627266159479/


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks really great! Thanks for sharing her with us. Finished mine a few months ago also after nearly a year under construction. A real joy to build.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice job,Jeff.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super, Jeff!

P.S. #1: "Lazy Modeler"? I see all those *completed* builds on the shelves. You are anything but.

P.S. #2: The second picture in your gallery's fun: the reflection of the Seaview combined with the J2 in the background looks like some kind of funky shuttle.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

A very solid build - nice and clean.

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well done Sir:thumbsup:


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

Well done! I love your model room too!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome! I wish Moebius sold these like this!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job! I love the finish especially the two-tone grey.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic paint job and well detailed.I can hardly wait to see The Seaview on it's final display platform.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: A masterful job; the weathering, the 2-tones of grey and the use of clear sheet plastic for the viewport (instead of using the kit-supplied windows) are all superb touches! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

That 2 tone grey finish is great, very realistic


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually I used the kit-supplied windows but I think one of them is pulling away from the inside--not so fantastic!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

jbond said:


> Actually I used the kit-supplied windows but I think one of them is pulling away from the inside--not so fantastic!


Some masking tape,the size of the pane......and pull out.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Good idea!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That's a beauty! I love this kit, really a pleasure to build. Thanks for sharing your fine work!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT JOB!!! 

VERY fancy IMHO! The details visible through the window are fantastic!

I like the paint job, too! What colors did you use? Your own mix or bottle/can?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I used Tamiya spray cans--I think light ocean gray for the body and light ghost gray for the panels on the superstructure. I actually spent a whole morning trying different combinations and wound up with that.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

WW!!!!! beautiful build:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

